# a primera hora de la mañana



## Cairenn

> El comandante va a venir mañana *a primera hora*.



early in the morning?
first thing in the morning?

something similar?
something completely different?


----------



## belén

It means first thing in the morning.
You got it right 

Belén


----------



## Cairenn

YEAH BABY!   

_(I've been working ... oh let's see ... 17 hours today ... it's amazing my brain stil functions)_


----------



## chokeri

como se dice esta frase hecha en inglés: "tendrá el informe mañana a primera hora"?

gracias!!!!!


----------



## laureta_21

you will have the report first thing tomorrow morning

Yo lo diría así, pero a lo mejor es bastante coloquial. A ver que dicen los demás


----------



## packattack

First thing in the morning is just fine.


----------



## Kafkiana

De acuerdo con laureta. También puedes decir "you will be getting the report first thing in the morning".


----------



## chokeri

o sea, que todos coincidís en "first thing in the morning",no? pues muchas gracias, os haré caso!!

gracias de una fan convencida de este foro


----------



## fran.tampa

Hello forum, I need to translate this into English:

'A primera hora de la manyana'

My guess:
'in the early morning'

De todas formas, creo que 'early morning' significa madrugada. Cuando hago referencia a primera hora de la manyana quiero decir sobre las 8 o 9 de la manyana..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cubanboy

first thing in the morning.


----------



## fran.tampa

first thing in the morning????  Yo traduciria eso como 'primera cosa en la manyana'. Yo me refiereo a 'primera hora de la manyana'. En espanyol no es lo mismo y en ingles creo que tampoco.
De todas formas, muchas gracias por la ayuda
Alguna otra sugerencia?
Saludos


----------



## jalibusa

What's a "manyana"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, definitely "first thing in the morning,'' in the sense of ''at the start of  business,'' ''at the beginning of the day.''


----------



## k-in-sc

A "manyana" is a Peñarol game played before noon ...!


----------



## jalibusa

Not bad at all for a gringo! you sure you're a SC native?, now seriously, I was thinking perhaps "at the break of dawn".


----------



## Cubanboy

Hey, amig@. La palabra es 'mañana' y la frase correcta es como te la he traducido. Tal vez estés confundido por lo que dice en inglés (thing).
So take it or leave it, it's all up to you.

Regards.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, ''the break of dawn'' would be literally when it first starts to get light, but ''first thing in the morning'' is at the start of the day's activities, which in a work context would mean when everybody has just gotten to work. If you were camping or fishing or something, the two might coincide!


----------



## fran.tampa

Lo siento es que con el teclado este no puedo escribir la 'enye'. jejejeje
Por cierto, alguien sabe como ponerla sin no me aparece en el teclado??
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

If you're using Windows, you have an option you can turn on, without downloading anything: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306560. Or you can use the keyboard site under ''Help with writing accents'' on this site.


----------



## Cubanboy

first thing....
http://www.google.com.cu/search?q=a...+first+thing+in+the+morning&btnG=Search&hl=en


----------



## fran.tampa

Cubanboy, gracias por tu ayuda. ya me ha quedado claro. Perdona si te he ofendido al cuestionar pero no todos tenemos el mismo nivel de ingles y es normal que salgan dudas.
saludos


----------



## Miguelhs76

¿Y para qué traducir en forma tan ambigua?

Si ya es conocido que es a las 8 o 9 de la mañana la hora requerida, por qué no decir expresamente: 
"tomorrow at 8 (or 9) am"

Si no, pues yo también he escuchado que dicen 
"first time in the morning"


(nota: Alt+164= ñ,  Alt+165= Ñ)


----------



## Cubanboy

En cuanto a la ñ : Alt+Ctrl+4,N----ñ


----------



## Cubanboy

Para nada. No estoy ofendido. sólo puse el link para sacarte de la duda.
A tu servicio. Give me a call whenever you want.
With kind regards.
CB.


----------



## fran.tampa

De acuerdo, CubanBoy muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Um, "first time in the morning" doesn't sound at all colloquial to me ...


----------



## jalibusa

"First *thing* in the morning" es "lo primero que haré en la mañana", pero our enyeless friend means :"first *hour* in the morning" so I still like *"break* *of dawn"* since there's a well-established link between amanecer and the beginning of morning.


----------



## k-in-sc

But she said 8 or 9 a.m. ... that might be the "crack of dawn" for a college student ... I know it is for me! I don't usually get up until the crack of noon ...


----------



## RedRocks

Hola!!

Querría traducir lo siguiente, "a primera hora de esta mañana" sería correcto decir "early this morning".

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Dudu678

Creo:

_First thing in the morning._


----------



## Paul Clancy

_First thing this morning_  .....


----------



## krolaina

De acuerdo con Dudu.

In the early morning también es correcto. A primeras horas de la mañana.


----------



## Dudu678

¡Cierto!

Discúlpame, no he visto que querías decir _a primera hora de *esta* mañana. 

_Es como te dice Paul.


----------



## RedRocks

Mil gracias a todos!!


----------



## laurahya

Hi all, just a quick question:

Is _a primera hora de la mañana_ simply an equivalent of _a la una_?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fernita

No, it means "very early in the morning"

Hope it helps you!


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola!

I agree with Fernita:

A primera hora de la mañana = First thing in the morning

A última hora de la mañana = Last thing in the morning

Saludos


----------



## laurahya

Great, thank you both so much!


----------



## nightlone

Maybe: "At the crack of dawn"?


----------



## flyingcat2008

Es ésta la razón por la que estoy aquí a primera hora de la mañana.

Hi, everyone!

It means" this is the reason why I stay here so early today"?

"a primera hora de la mañana" is not "the first hour of today"?

Besides,"ésta" is subject,so it can be written like "ésta es la razón.."

muchas gracias!


----------



## malina

Yes,

It means "that's why I'm here so early today"

Primera hora de la mañana actually means "the first hour of this morning" to say so. 

Hope it helps


----------



## boyaco

primera hora could be translated as "first thing (in the morning)"
"Esta es... "  would also work


----------



## cumeca

Buenas, 
he estado leyendo los otros dos _thread _que hay sobre la misma frase y me gustaría saber cómo se diría a primera hora de la mañana en pronósticos del tiempo.

Un ejemplo:

Mientras que en los 3000 del norte del Pirineo quedará retenida la nubosidad, en las cimas más orientales o en la vertiente pre-pirenaica empezarán a abrirse claros tras la entrada del viento de Puerto (N). La tramontana soplará con fuerza -cercana a los 65 km/h- en las cimas más orientales a primera hora de la mañana.

En ese caso podría ser...in the early morning o in the first time in the morning?

Gracias, cumeca


----------



## Burgundy Miss

Hola. I would say: "...in the early morning hours." 

in the early morning

in the first time in the morning

"the first time"  = "la premeira vez"


----------



## mayday08

Hola, 
Tambien, se podria decir: 
First thing in the morning ... (o tambien 'first thing', cuando es obvio de lo que se habla, y que es claramente mas informal)


----------



## cumeca

Oka, gracias de veras.

Y sonaría bien "in the first hours"? o es una burrada que me acabo de inventar??

Cómo se diría a primera hora de la tarde/noche? es que estoy con unas previsiones y sé que son frases que salen siempre.

Gracias, cumeca


----------



## mayday08

'In the first hours' no me suena bien. Intento pensar de un contexto cuando sí se diría eso, pero no se me ocurre nada. 
A primera hora de la tarde/noche también me parece difícil. 'First thing' no funcionaría, creo. 'In the early afternoon/evening', o a lo mejor 'Just after lunch', o algo así. 
A ver que dicen los demas!


----------



## RichardII

fran.tampa said:


> first thing in the morning????  Yo traduciria eso como 'primera cosa en la manyana'. Yo me refiereo a 'primera hora de la manyana'. En espanyol no es lo mismo y en ingles creo que tampoco.
> De todas formas, muchas gracias por la ayuda
> Alguna otra sugerencia?
> Hola, con todo respeto te digo que el inglés no se debe traducir literalmente. Si ellos dice eso es porque así debe ser. Ojo con la ortografía en español también, los extranjeros que te deseen ayudar podrían verse confundidos; la palabra es "Mañana". Ahora, algunos diccionarios bilingües online reconocen "at first hour" pero se me antoja muy literal...bye


----------



## k-in-sc

"First thing in the morning" means "a primera hora." I think "primera cosa en la mañana" is more like "the first thing you do in the morning."


----------

